# Inkbird IBT-6xt connection



## archeryrob (Jan 23, 2019)

Anyone have one of these and have any troubles? I was running the smokehouse yesterday and running batch on the stove. So, I needed two temp probes. I had my IBT-6XT on the smokehouse and ET-733 monitoring the braunschweiger on the stove for IT and water temp. The Inkbird just quit connecting to my phone. It read all the temps on the unit, but the phone wasn't receiving anything. I powered off the remote unit and closed the phone app and restarted both and nothing on the phone. 1/2 hour later it was working and dropped out. Maybe they can't work in the cold??

Anyone have any problems like this or have an idea?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 23, 2019)

Inkbirdbbq
 can you help them out?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jan 24, 2019)

This unit temp range is 32° F ~ 572 ° F; (Short-time measurement); 32° F~ 482 ° F (continuous monitoring). What's the temp of your room temp?


----------



## archeryrob (Jan 24, 2019)

It is "outside" as I do not have a smokehouse inside. First I am talking about the outside unit not the probes. No electronics can work to 572° that would only be the probes. I work with hardened electronics and most can't still handle over 150° and some to -20 to -40.

So, This can't be used outside in the winter unless its warm that day. I guess its back to my ET-733 if it's cold out.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Jan 24, 2019)

I would give Inkbird a call. I have the 4XS and use it outside in very cold temps without any problems, in fact the Bluetooth rang on this little device never ceases to amaze me, compared to other devices I have.


----------



## saltysandman (Mar 3, 2019)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> This unit temp range is 32° F ~ 572 ° F; (Short-time measurement); 32° F~ 482 ° F (continuous monitoring). What's the temp of your room temp?



hi inkbird,

i have the thermometer and although the app bbq go is okay, is it compatible with other apps?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 3, 2019)

saltysandman said:


> hi inkbird,
> 
> i have the thermometer and although the app bbq go is okay, is it compatible with other apps?


Yes, compatible with other apps like Easy bbq


----------

